# URQ tire size



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

What is srock tire size on an 85 Q? My car has 225/50/15 and 215/50/15. Would like to put a matching set on. How wide do you think I can go on stock wheels?


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: URQ tire size (rallyedude)*

Im not 100% sure on the tyre size, but i know I couldnt get them. Im pretty sure i ended up getting 225/55/15 Continental Premium Contact 2's. I tried looking for any performance tyre I could get, mainly looking at pirreli's but they dont make any pzero's in 15's, and the Sport Contact range didnt come in 15's either. Dont even think of finding a michelin sport to fit. 
But you can use a slightly wider tyre with a higher profile for more comfort or a slightly lower profile for a sportier ride. But ill check mine when I get it back and ill let you know.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: URQ tire size (rallyedude)*

I've seen 225/50 R15 on the 8" rim and 205/60R15 on the 7" wheels. the 215/55R15 falls right in there for the 7.5" wheel although I don't think that would be stock.
Dunlop used to make a 245/50R15 with the R8000 tire. A little bigger, but definately wider. Might work.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

The stock tire size for 80-87 urqs (WR) here in Europe is 205/60 R15 (6J x 15 light alloy wheels) and for 87-89 urqs (MB) and 20v urqs (RR) it's 215/50 VR15 (8J x 15 light alloy wheels).
Source: http://rsmodels.net/

_Modified by urquattro83 at 10:26 AM 2-13-2006_


_Modified by urquattro83 at 10:28 AM 2-13-2006_


----------



## benzvr6 (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

I've got 225/50/15 on the stock 8in Ronal on my 1984 URQ (late year model were same as the 85). Tires are Yoko V4s
Looks good... Oh and the car is slittly lowered.
Ciao
Ben


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (benzvr6)*

Well I ordered some Toyo 225/50/15 from tiretrends. They are the FZ4 model. I ran FZ4's on an old A1 'rocco I had and liked them mind you I'm sure tire technology has changed alot since. Paid 320 cdn for 4 including tax and shipping.


----------

